# (Poll ) Should the E bike limit be raised?



## derrick (11 Jun 2019)

Can you just say Yes or No in the poll, Please do not make any other comment.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2019)

Should wind-ups be allowed?

Don't just say yes or no, say what you like.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jun 2019)

How about 25mph https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/increase-the-15-5mph-speed-limit-on-electric-bikes-to-25mph


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

Yes, no, but, yes, but


----------



## derrick (11 Jun 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Should wind-ups be allowed?
> 
> Don't just say yes or no, say what you like.


Then you will get another blocked thread.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Jun 2019)

No.
Out of idle curiosity I tried to find how the current limits were agreed. Failed to find anything, and have got work to do!


----------



## roadrash (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jun 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> How about 25mph https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/increase-the-15-5mph-speed-limit-on-electric-bikes-to-25mph




16 signatures in two years, impressive!


----------



## derrick (11 Jun 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> 16 signatures in two years, impressive!


We have more on here in 2hrs.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Jun 2019)

I'd be happy with 20mph


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jun 2019)

Mod note: This thread is not needed as we are about to reopen the other one that was closed this morning.

Therefore it will be locked.


----------

